# [Compilacion] Perfil no-multilib

## Pablo S. Barrera

Buenas

Estoy compilando un Gentoo 10.0 en un Amd64. Al momento de elegir perfiles me anime por el no-multilib, dado que hace tiempo esto esta funcionando e imagine no tendria problemas.

Tengo 3 consultas:

1) Voy a tener problemas con alguna aplicacion? Drivers Nvidia? Algun programa importante de KDE?

2) En caso de que quiera volver a un perfil multilib recompilo todo y san se acabo no?

3) Al compilar kde-meta me empezo a pedir USEs, me decia algo asi como que no encontraba ebuilds para X aplicacion y me pedia la agregue, me obligo a agregar el use PNG cosa que queria hacer de todos modos pero asi me pidio muchisimos, incluso hoy no lo compile.

Acepto sugerencias. Creo el punto 3 algo tiene que ver porque esto jamás me paso.

Gracias de antemano camaradas.

----------

## i92guboj

 *Pablo S. Barrera wrote:*   

> Buenas
> 
> Estoy compilando un Gentoo 10.0 en un Amd64. Al momento de elegir perfiles me anime por el no-multilib, dado que hace tiempo esto esta funcionando e imagine no tendria problemas.
> 
> Tengo 3 consultas:
> ...

 

En perfiles multilib los drivers se instalan para x86 y x86_64, en el permil no-multilib los drivers se instalan solo para 64 bits, en cualquier caso el único "problema" que vas a tener es la imposibilidad de ejecutar aplicaciones de 32 bits. Si estás seguro de que no vas a necesitar ninguna entonces no hay problema. Mucha gente suele olvidar sin embargo que multilib no es solo para el plugin de flash, sino para toda una variedad de programas, mayormente de código cerrado, pero también algunos como grub o wine, que son abiertos. KDE no debería tener problema alguno en cualquiera de las arquitecturas soportadas.

 *Quote:*   

> 2) En caso de que quiera volver a un perfil multilib recompilo todo y san se acabo no?

 

La única forma oficialmente viable de volver a multilib es reinstalando.

 *Quote:*   

> 3) Al compilar kde-meta me empezo a pedir USEs, me decia algo asi como que no encontraba ebuilds para X aplicacion y me pedia la agregue, me obligo a agregar el use PNG cosa que queria hacer de todos modos pero asi me pidio muchisimos, incluso hoy no lo compile.
> 
> Acepto sugerencias. Creo el punto 3 algo tiene que ver porque esto jamás me paso.
> 
> Gracias de antemano camaradas.

 

Hay determinadas aplicaciones que requieren determinado soporte en tal o cual librería. Eso es normal. Portage tan solo te avisa de lo que necesitas hacer. En el pasado portage no era tan quisquilloso con esto, pero luego te encontrabas con errores de compilación que eran más difíciles de depurar. El primero que me viene a la cabeza era el típico error al compilar fluxbox porque imlib no tenía el use jpeg activado.

----------

